# Questions on Schwinn Cruiser 5



## blue6218 (Dec 6, 2012)

Good Afternoon Enthusiasts,  I have a few questions on the Schwinn Cruiser 5 bikes built form 1979-1985.  What were the production years of the Schwinn Cruiser 5?  Were all the models built at the Chicago factory?  Does anybody know when they stopped production at the Chicago factory? What serial numbers would they have and where would they be located?  What colors were offered from 1982-1985?  Thanks for any information you can provide, keep the rubber side down.


----------

